

Ask HN: Release app as is even if only for Android? - genericone

After several months of hard work, moonlighting in the late hours after a 9-9 schedule (Japanese firm), I&#x27;ve reached a goal I set for app development, which has been done using Parse for backend, AWS for data, and Android for mobile client.<p>In the near future, 3 months to 1 year, I plan for the following technical developments:<p>-Swap Parse for a custom backend for cheaper operation (let me know if you have good replacements)<p>-Develop app for iOS environent (no experience here whatsoever, being in Windowsland)<p>-Develop webapp for &quot;the web&quot;<p>-Hit MechanicalTurk (and related services) for content.<p>Given my current progress, and my target goal of hitting all significant mobile and web environments, what do I do from here?? As a complete noob to startups, I am in a bit of an analysis paralysis. I want to release an MVP, but also don&#x27;t want to reveal it too soon. I have validated the app concepts to family, friends, and coworkers to very good reception, so I&#x27;m not entirely worried it will be a complete flop, but I&#x27;m not going to make any claims that it will be a huge hit either. But if the app is a hit ( so I&#x27;m biased ), then I feel like releasing it now would be a strategic... something. I see 2 options and their related outcomes:<p>1. Release for android first.<p>-Get initial customer feedback for the entire concept.<p>-If concept fails, then I won&#x27;t waste time on the idea.<p>-Earn some money while continue working on the other targets<p>-Risk of concept taking off, clones overtake me by being better&#x2F;faster, especially with regards to iOS space, where there is the most money to be made according to popular belief.<p>2. Continue developing until I hit all target items, then release<p>-Have app presence on all significant mobile platforms<p>-If app becomes popular, potential users will not be prevented by lack of choice.<p>What advice would you have for a poor bootstrapper. Any advice is welcome, I would appreciate any guidance on this.
======
benologist
We're approaching our $100,000th sale on Android only while I've spent the
last year polishing our product and getting it ready for iOS, where we still
have not launched.

So I would advocate doing number one. Launch, get feedback, get better, find
your market and get paid while you work on the iOS version.

------
kamau
Release now. Once it hits customers, you'll get real world feedback that you
can feed into your efforts for the ios, web versions.

